# TUTORIAL: Auto-Insert Product Key during Office Installation



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 3, 2005)

*To Auto-Insert Product Key in Office Setup:*

For this U hv to edit "*Setup.ini*" file and add *PIDKEY*= <_product_key_without_dashes_> in *[Options]* section, as following:


```
[Options]
PIDKEY=xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
```
U'll find *Setup.ini* file in direct root of CD in case of *Office 2000* and in case of *Office XP*, u'll find it in *FILES\SETUP* folder.

From now whenever u'll run the setup, the Product-Key will be auto-inserted  

*PS: Remember there must be no Dashes between Product key's digits.*

_Source : I read it in a DIGIT edition and noted down it. Now I'm sharing it with u guys_


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 3, 2005)

Is this applicable to 2003 also ?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 3, 2005)

I don't hv Office 2003 Setup, so can't check it!

But this trick works for Office 2000 and XP......


----------



## shwetanshu (Dec 3, 2005)

thanx man


----------



## alib_i (Dec 3, 2005)

is there anything similar for windows installation ?

-----
alibi


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 3, 2005)

YES!
Why not  

*Auto-Insert Product Key in Windows 9x (95, 98, Me, etc):*

Create a text file, named "*MSBATCH.INF*" in the root of the setup and add folowing lines:


```
; MSBATCH.INF
;
; Copyright (c) 1995-1998 Microsoft Corporation.
; All rights reserved.
;

[BatchSetup]
Version=3.0 (32-bit)
SaveDate=<any_date_or_the_date_when_u_create_the_file> (like 12/03/05)

[Version]
Signature = "$CHICAGO$"

[Setup]
ProductKey="xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxxx" (Remember with Dashes)
```


*Auto-Insert Product Key in Windows XP or 2000:*

For this create a file named "*WINNT.SIF*" in "*i386*" folder of Setup and add following lines:


```
[UserData]
ProductKey = "xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxxx"
```

*PS: Actually these files are part of unattended Setup of Winodws and there r many options similar to this one.*


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 3, 2005)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Is this applicable to 2003 also ?



yes it is applicable to office-2003

coz i have the cd with inbuilt cd-keys


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 3, 2005)

Wow ! The XP one is quite handy for quick hassle less installations.. thankx a looooooootttttt for that. 

@alib_i - gr8 question


----------



## alib_i (Dec 4, 2005)

hah ... i wanted that ..
thanks vishal .. you're the man !



			
				QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> @alib_i - gr8 question


   

-----
alibi


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 4, 2005)

My pleasure


----------

